# safety concerns



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I always thought that the safety on the M21 bobcat was a little 'iffy'. I was wondering if it was a good or bad idea to carry the Tomcat, relatively same safety, cocked and locked. I've heard the DA pull on the Tomcat is really difficult to get good first shot hits, due to its small size. I know this is true with the Bobcat (never shot its bigger brother).


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I carried my tom and bobcat cocked and locked. You are right, the DA pull is not good for a well placed shot.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Another question. Does the Tomcat's slide lock back after the last round? I know there is no slide release, but maybe it has one like the Walther PPK/s.


----------

